# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  شمسی سازی

## mehdikabouli

درود دوستان من یک اسکریپتی دارم که با CodeIgniter نوشته شده توسط کسی دیگه میخام شمسی سازی بشه ، میشه بگین چطوری باید انجامش بدم؟ چه کارایی باید کنم مرحله به مرحله؟ با تشکر

----------


## numberone1

سلام 
اگر میخوای توسط کس دیگه ای انچام بشه تو سایت هایی فریلنسری درخواستتو ارائه بده و کسی رو پیدا کن
اگر خودت میخوای انجام بدی هم فایل jdf و از سیتش دانلود کن و تمام تابع های تاریخ و معادل سازی کن با تابع  های این فایل

----------


## maysam.m

سلام دوست عزیز
برای اینکار از آموزش زیر استفاده کن
*افزودن تاریخ شمسی به کد ایگنایتر 3*

----------


## mehdikabouli

درود استاد. 
من کاری که دقیقا گفتین تو یک اسکریپتی که با CodeIgniter نوشته شده کردم . 
منتها وقتی $autoload['helper'] = array('jdf_helper'); این رو بجای helpere خود اسکریپت جایگزین کردم صفحه رو که رفرش میدم صفحه سفی باز میشه! هیچی نمیاد دیگه !

این helpere اسکریپت من هست 
$autoload['helper'] = array('url','file','form','security','string','inf  lector','directory','download','multi_language');

میشه داداش راهنمایی کنید؟ با تشکر

----------


## numberone1

> درود استاد. 
> من کاری که دقیقا گفتین تو یک اسکریپتی که با CodeIgniter نوشته شده کردم . 
> منتها وقتی $autoload['helper'] = array('jdf_helper'); این رو بجای helpere خود اسکریپت جایگزین کردم صفحه رو که رفرش میدم صفحه سفی باز میشه! هیچی نمیاد دیگه !
> 
> این helpere اسکریپت من هست 
> $autoload['helper'] = array('url','file','form','security','string','inf  lector','directory','download','multi_language');
> 
> میشه داداش راهنمایی کنید؟ با تشکر


اسم فایل helper  منهای خود کلمه _helper باید بنویسی تا لود شه

$autoload['helper'] = array('url','file','form','security','string','inf  lector','directory','download','multi_language','j  df');

صفحه سفید میاد چون شما تو فایل index.php برنامه رو تو حالت production گذاشتی اگر عوض کنی ارور ها رو بهت نشون میده

----------


## wp-ammar

من انجام دادم ولی چیزی شمسی نشد من روی اسکریپت perfex این کار را انجام دادم نه تقویم نه تاریخ شمسی شد

----------

